# Can anyone identify this Fish. !!!HELP!!!



## ifishallfish (Aug 17, 2012)

I've had this fish for over year now and I have no clue what species he is if anyone could help it would be great


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Looks like a Placidochromis milomo, which is a Malawi fish. He's a looker, for sure.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice looking male Super VC-10, a common name for Placidochromis milomo.


----------



## ifishallfish (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks I agree I'm glad I finally know what he is


----------

